

MTV Building Interactive TV for iPad - Beavis & Butthead #1 - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/mtv-will-have-a-bevis-and-butt-head-ipad-app-and-much-more-2010-3

======
stcredzero
At least we know game AI techniques are up to the level required to simulate
the main characters.

